# Battlestar Galactica is a hot commodity!



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

It’s now official that the new Battlestar Galactica has been picked up for a second season.
The ratings keep climbing every week and rumors are that NBC wants to re-air the show in prime time.
BSG has become a very hot commodity, the likes in which a sci-fi show of any type has not seen for a very, very long time.
I’m hoping that Revell or even AMT will take a good look at where this show is going and give us some good quality kits.
I enjoy building Trek just as much as the next guy but it’s time for something fresh and different. 
If you like this show and you want to see some good kits from it then right the manufacturers and let them know!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I agree, the shows getting better and better and it pisses me off to have to wait a week to find out whats coming next. Its really getting better despite my original dislikes of the mini series


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I was lucky enough to get a complete season set of the SkyOne showings on DVD from a friend. I veged out one afternoon thru the evning and the next morning and watched the last 8 episodes of the series in two sittings! It only gets better, Dave! And the season finale will totally knock your socks off, dude. Great stuff, this new BSG. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Gotta agree. This is some of the best television sci-fi I've seen in a long time! I was also fortunate enough to view all 13 episodes at once. It would have been absolute torture to have to wait a week between them!!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I still can't see it!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

I'd love to have a model of the new GALACTICA ... complete with retractable landing bays ... and no frack'in window on the starboard bay!!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeah, I have to admit, I had my misgivings about the remake, but it really is a well done show! I've been burning every episode to DVD.

Plus its a nice plus to see a model that I built on screen every Friday night


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

How are you guys getting to see them before they are on the air???
Inquiring minds want to know


Griffworks said:


> I was lucky enough to get a complete season set of the SkyOne showings on DVD from a friend. I veged out one afternoon thru the evning and the next morning and watched the last 8 episodes of the series in two sittings! It only gets better, Dave! And the season finale will totally knock your socks off, dude. Great stuff, this new BSG.
> 
> 
> - - - - - -
> ...


----------



## Young Offender (May 3, 2000)

*Corporate Address:
*Revell-Monogram, LLC
725 Landwehr Rd.
Northbrook, IL 60062


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> How are you guys getting to see them before they are on the air???
> Inquiring minds want to know



This new BSG season was aired in United Kingdom last year. I've been resisting the temptation to try to find a download site for them. Really it's something to look forward to on TV which is rare for me...


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

I couldn't resist. I plucked them off the newsgroups the second they showed up!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

As for models, I'd like a 1/6 scale kit of the new Cylon centurions. This would be at least 13" high!

Of course, I'd also like accurate kits of the two viper types...


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

KUROK said:



> As for models, I'd like a 1/6 scale kit of the new Cylon centurions. This would be at least 13" high!
> 
> Of course, I'd also like accurate kits of the two viper types...


I agree, I would like to see 1/32 scale kits of both vipers and a 2' long kit of the Galactica!!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Capt, Personally I downloaded the episodes from a bit torrent site and watched them. That said, I watch them every Friday too. I just could not wait. The best episodes are yet to come. I loved episode 10 and the 2 part finale. Awesome stuff for television. BSG ratings have gotten BETTER every week. Name another show that does that! (A GOOD show)


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

I watch it every week too. I'd gladly give it up for more Enterprise though.

I think the Vipers would be an okay kit. Or Colonial One. Galactica herself is interesting looking, but I don't know if it would make such an interesting kit. The Cylon ships would be neat with the red light going back and forth.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

There is no doubt that BSG is good stuff. But like Richard, I too would gladly give it up for more Enterprise of the quality we are getting now.

Now, to "un-hijack" the thread, I'd love to have a kit of the new Cylon. I mean the one that keeps whispering in Baltar's ear...............:devil: 

Huzz


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> There is no doubt that BSG is good stuff. But like Richard, I too would gladly give it up for more Enterprise of the quality we are getting now.


Personally, I want more of both. And about a billion dollars, as long as I am dreaming. 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

Young Offender said:


> *Corporate Address:
> *Revell-Monogram, LLC
> 725 Landwehr Rd.
> Northbrook, IL 60062


Do we really want THEM or that OTHER kit manufacturer to ever
make another SciFi kit. Be honest!
I'm for taking donations and sending them to Finemolds so they can outbid them! 
For once,I'd like to see a popular SciFi subject done right! Done well!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

You mean like the PL 1/1000 TOS Enterprise, or the upcoming 1/350 Refit?


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

I havn't built a PL yet but if they "Get 'em right" I'm all for them too.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

The PL kits have some minor issues, from what I've read, but not many, and the detailing is incredible -- I can't wait to see the 1/350 Refit. :thumbsup:


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

Minor I can live with.
I'm a modeler, not a rocket surgeon :tongue:


----------



## Konar (Nov 8, 2001)

I was never a fan of the original, but I've been floored by the stories, performances and effects since the first episode of the remake.

EJA is awesome, and I also really like the "president."

As far as the ships go, I really like the president's ship.

I also think that they found just the right balance between paying respects to (and respecting) the original show, while updating it for an older and/or more sophisticated audience. Certain other franchises should take note!


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> I too would gladly give it up for more Enterprise of the quality we are getting now.


NOT!!! The BSG folks are making a good faith effort from day one. If I were faced with the _false dilemma_ of choosing which one lives and which one dies, _Enterprise_ would not receive any rewards, favors, or consideration from me for getting its steaming load together after 3 years. Like BSG or any other TV program it has to stand naked before it's competition - which of-course it never has because, like _Voyager_ before it, its been protected by Paramount from any real market forces. Seriously, _BSG_ shows what a lame ass effort all of _Enterprise_ has been. It's dead, that's it.

John O.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Konar said:


> I also think that they found just the right balance between paying respects to (and respecting) the original show, while updating it for an older and/or more sophisticated audience.


Very well put. They took the same foundation but did something better with it, without denigrating what was there originally. The show has been very well handled so far.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> Very well put. They took the same foundation but did something better with it, without denigrating what was there originally.


I don't think you've watched the same show I have. Moore has been actively spitting on the original since frame 1


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

As someone who has be watching since frame one, who watched the original from frame one, I wholeheartedly disagree with you. Let's just say my vote cancels out yours.

And unlike the folks who used to tell me to keep giving Enterprise one more chance, _it's getting better, I swear, _I feel compelled to offer you the contrary: an easy escape - if you don't like the derned show, don't watch it. Simple, turn it off. I'm not telling your opinion is wrong or anything, I respect that it doesn't do it for you. EJA warned that there would be die hard fans who would hate it. Consider the prophesy fulfilled.:roll:

John O.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think there is also a Yugo Owners group somewhere in the US.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

*Bsg*

I get the sense in watching the show evolve that it's more of an event than any series in recent memory. When The X-Files was in its prime, you just knew it was going to be remembered and cherished for years to come. I get that from BSG. 

The level of craft brought to the show in everything from writing, acting, FX, you-name-it is palpable on screen. Just look at all the sci-fi homages in the ships. They didn't have to do that. 

Enterprise has improved. It can't touch BSG.

Oh, and Boomer's hot!!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> There is no doubt that BSG is good stuff. But like Richard, I too would gladly give it up for more Enterprise of the quality we are getting now.


Sorry, Huzz, I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree.  :wave: To me, as huge a Trek fan as I think I am (not the biggest nor do I claim to be the biggest... after all, I wear normal clothes to jury duty), "Enterprise" - even in this season - doesn't hold a candle to BSG.

José


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

jheilman said:


> Oh, and Boomer's hot!!


And not to mention, there are twice as many of her


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

...and like a cat and its 9 lives....there are 9 more of her...just waiting to be used up.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

One of the great things about SciFi is that you can watch old show that you thought where so great back when you where young .Show like the original BSG or Buck Rogers .The sad thing is once you watch them now ,you see how bad they where .I am very glad that the the new BSG is differnt than the old show ,if they had made a direct remake it would not have made it past the Mini series!I know there are some people that are pissed about the character changes ,but they are for the best .The old characters had no depth, no personallty.No one had any personalty flaws ...well except for Starbuck and he was more for comic relief .The new show is just more real all of the characters have depth to them they seem real to us from the start .Real people with real personal baggage and character flaws put into a horrific situation.I think that the new BSG is the best science fiction that been filmed since the early day of X-files....maybe even better since BSG has good stories and the added bonus of good FX.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

In the old shows the heroes were the best at EVRYTHING. Best pilots, gamblers fighters, lovers, or whatever the script called for. I kept yelling 'Oh Come On!!'


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> And unlike the folks who used to tell me to keep giving Enterprise one more chance, it's getting better, I swear, I feel compelled to offer you the contrary: an easy escape - if you don't like the derned show, don't watch it. Simple, turn it off. I'm not telling your opinion is wrong or anything, I respect that it doesn't do it for you. EJA warned that there would be die hard fans who would hate it. Consider the prophesy fulfilled.


Oh, I watched Enterprise for the sole purpose of people not being able to say "you don't watch it so how do you know, and to complain, the same as I do the Abomination. Enterprise is just plain bad, but doesn't seem to go out of it's way to rape its predecessor, it's just done by incompetants.

Yes Enterprise did get better, it just went from abomidable to merely awful


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Soooo, if I understand what you're saying: you watch these crappy shows so you can bitch about them!?!? I seriously do not have that kinda time, but knock yourself out.

John O.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

S of W, 
I don't think you have the right to bitch about "Gilmore Girls", "Moesha", "American Idol", "Reba","Lifetime Original Movies", "Trading Spaces", "The Surreal Life", "The OC", "Ellen", and "Judge Judy".

That should do it.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Sword of Whedon said:


> Enterprise is just plain bad, but doesn't seem to go out of it's way to rape its predecessor...


So, are you saying that concept changes from the original BSG, even if they improve upon the original concept, are "raping" it? 

The gender switches, the names changed to callsigns, the different ship, the navy sub protocols, the more realistic uniforms, etc., etc.?

Well, if it's not your flavor, watch the original on DVD.

Not using you as an example, but I always find it amazing that no matter how superior a show is, there are those who will hate it and no matter how awful a show is, there are those who will worship it.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sword of Whedon said:


> I don't think you've watched the same show I have. Moore has been actively spitting on the original since frame 1


That's about the farthest thing from the truth I can think of. You definitely haven't been watching the same show I have, as what Ron D. Moore has come up with is light years ahead of the original series.... 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> You definitely haven't been watching the same show I have


Maybe he's been watching _According to Jim_ and has been made to think it is BSG.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

F91 said:


> I don't think you have the right to bitch about "Gilmore Girls"


Hey, I like Gilmore Girls :tongue:... well, OK I think Lauren Graham's a babe.

José


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

El Gato said:


> Hey, I like Gilmore Girls :tongue:... well, OK I think Lauren Graham's a babe.


You are correct, sir!


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> So, are you saying that concept changes from the original BSG, even if they improve upon the original concept, are "raping" it? The gender switches, the names changed to callsigns, the different ship, the navy sub protocols, the more realistic uniforms, etc., etc.?


Because it's not Battlestar Galactica. It's an entirely different show that has stolen its proper nouns. The dumbing down of the Cylons from something halfway original to a Terminator ripoff for example, The intentional constant spitting on the fans of the original, changing things that don't need 
to be changed just because they felt like it. And sorry the "more realistic uniforms", you expect me to believe that a race evolving hundreds of thousands of light years from here would invent the exact same clothes we wear(I mean what sane race would invent the suit?  ), and the only appriciable difference being that they cut the corners off their paper?




> Well, if it's not your flavor, watch the original on DVD.


I fought for 20 years to help bring BSG back, I'm not going to let the imposter become the defacto
version of the show for the next generation without a fight.



> Not using you as an example, but I always find it amazing that no matter how superior a show is, there are those who will hate it and no matter how awful a show is, there are those who will worship it.
> 
> That's about the farthest thing from the truth I can think of. You definitely haven't been watching the same show I have, as what Ron D. Moore has come up with is light years ahead of the original series....


The quality of the show is not at issue. The fact that this is not Battlestar Galactica is. Why is it that people can't seperate the two? If this was done to Star Trek TOS, there would be bloody riots. Instead because it's a show that's considered cheesy, everyone is OK with it.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I hope that they DO the same thing to Trek TOS!! That would be a new Trek show that I would actually watch.

(But then, I'm not a member of the "True Faith" either, just call me "The Heretic")


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

El Gato said:


> Hey, I like Gilmore Girls :tongue:... well, OK I think Lauren Graham's a babe.
> 
> José


Who? What?


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

Sword of Whedon said:


> The dumbing down of the Cylons from something halfway original to a Terminator ripoff


Oh yeah, the old Cylons were smart as a whip.


> And sorry the "more realistic uniforms", you expect me to believe that a race evolving hundreds of thousands of light years from here would invent the exact same clothes we wear


Well, they are the same bodies to fit. And really, I believe this is done to drive home the idea that _these people are *us*_.


> the only appriciable difference being that they cut the corners off their paper?


Knowing what I know about how paper is made, this is one thing that I really have to strive to ignore -- I wish they had chosen something else to pick up from the original. It simply makes no sense because making paper that way requires considerable extra effort that no one would take except for a special project. It certainly makes no sense for tractor-fed paper, as we have seen it used on the show, it would greatly increase the chances that the paper would get caught in the mechanism of the printer. But I can deal with it. Doesn't spoil things for me.


> I'm not going to let the imposter become the defacto version of the show for the next generation without a fight.


"This is a fight you cannot win -- but there are alternatives to fighting."


> If this was done to Star Trek TOS, there would be bloody riots. Instead because it's a show that's considered cheesy, everyone is OK with it.


Well, many people consider TOS Trek to be cheesy in some respects, but not _bad_ (though there are those as well). I think, as do many others, that the original BSG was a good premise poorly executed, at least much of the time. You obviously disagree, but where this diverges from Trek is that there are nowhere close to as many who agree with you about BSG as they did with Trek. It is very difficult -- well-nigh impossible, I'd say -- to argue someone into not liking a show they already enjoy, and vice-versa -- whatever your reasoning may be.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Sword of Whedon said:


> you expect me to believe that a race evolving hundreds of thousands of light years from here would invent the exact same clothes we wear(I mean what sane race would invent the suit? )


 Maybe you weren't watching the same BSG I was when I was a teenager, but if memory serves we come from the same cultural roots. We, the viewers, are the 13th tribe of Kobal. It actually makes good sense to see clothes familiar to us, because _we_ are _them_. Get it? Guess not.:roll:



Sword of Whedon said:


> I fought for 20 years to help bring BSG back


 Cool. I guess you just didn't work hard enough, huh? I think it great that when you're watching the BSG you hate so much to come up with new things to bitch about, you have someone to blame for not getting what you want - _YOU!_ If Richard Hatch (someone who _really worked_ to bring back BSG with his own money and daily effort) can make piece with it, _and I'd bet his check has cleared by now_, you might want to give it whirl.:thumbsup:




Sword of Whedon said:


> Why is it that people can't seperate the two?


 No, the bigger question is why you and a few other loners don't get that _at heart_ they are the same. Take a Shakespeare on film class, it might help you sleep better.

John O.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Well, Boxey and the dagget didn't make it over to the new show. That's got to be an improvement.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Ignatz said:


> Well, Boxey and the dagget didn't make it over to the new show. That's got to be an improvement.


_Amen_, brother!! That's a 1,658.3% improvement!

José


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 6, 2004)

Ignatz said:


> Well, Boxey and the dagget didn't make it over to the new show. That's got to be an improvement.


Actually, Boxey did. On the plus side, he hasn't had the air time needed to be the annoying little twerp he was in the original.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Boxey was the HEART and SOUL of the original BSG. That just about sums it up.


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

darkmatter said:


> Actually, Boxey did. On the plus side, he hasn't had the air time needed to be the annoying little twerp he was in the original.


And he's hit one of those "soap opera time warps" in between the miniseries and the series itself, so he's older now as well.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> Cool. I guess you just didn't work hard enough, huh? I think it great that when you're watching the BSG you hate so much to come up with new things to bitch about, you have someone to blame for not getting what you want - YOU! If Richard Hatch (someone who really worked to bring back BSG with his own money and daily effort) can make piece with it, and I'd bet his check has cleared by now, you might want to give it whirl.


I helped Richard shoot his trailer, and it DID work. If only Fox hadn't yanked Bryan Singer to do
X2, the real BSG would have returned

http://www.cylon.org/bsg/bsg-desanto-01.html
(includes shots of the vipers and bridge being built as well as the new Cylon suit(no cheesy CG) as well as other designs. DeSanto's version is approved and endorsed by Larson. (NeoBSG has his name on it because they told him "You can let us use your name and get a a check, or we'll do it anyway and your name/check won't".)



> Originally Posted by Sword of Whedon
> Why is it that people can't seperate the two?
> 
> No, the bigger question is why you and a few other loners don't get that at heart they are the same. Take a Shakespeare on film class, it might help you sleep better.


They're not at all the same. The spirituality and the dynamic of the shows are completely and utterly different. Kobollian religion is adapted Mormonism, with Adama being a high-level priest. Religion is what drove him, his blind belief in prophecy. EJO's Adama is the rationalist atheist, who sees their religion, headed up apparently by Ms. Cleo and having far more in common with the Greeks. Colonel Tigh in the original served to keep Adama grounded when he went too far off the scriptural deep end. Here he's just a drunk whose only adherence to rationality is the regulations book.

Most of the changes were the result of Ron Moore's piss-poor research on the show. He didn't watch the original series past the pilot until after they shot the miniseries. He made claims like "There were no strong women in Galactica" which were obviously false to anyone who'd seen the show. That's why we have Starbabe and Boober. Because he didn't bother to do his research. He has openly admitted he had no idea where the show went and what they set up, instead he just grabbed the original series writer's guide, didn't read it carefully (mixed up Triad and Pyramid and for no reason changed the terminology of Pyramid for example). 

As far as Shakespeare on Film goes, I only view the ones that are faithful to the original text. 

If you are not the creator, you have no right to change anything, because it's not yours. Ron Moore invented a new show, slapped the BSG proper nouns and the barest of similar situations on top of it
Why do the Terminator angle? It's been done to DEATH. In the original series, a thousand year war was caused because humanity came to the defense of their neighbor, which the Cylons didn't appriciate.

No one has ever argued that Boxey was a good thing. Boxey was a network thing, as BSG was supposed to be a family hour show, and that mandated an annoying kid. Boxey is out of every revival effort, including Mr. Larson's. Boxey served a purpose in the original at least, besides getting in trouble. Here he's just been this sideline character that's completely inconsequencial.

I say again, if Star Trek was brought back with a captain that practices abstinence, Hellooo Nurse for a doctor, and a Vulcan that spouts new-age there would be riots. Instead people just scream how this is "so much better". That's exactly what has happened to BSG.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Sword of Whedon said:


> Because it's not Battlestar Galactica. It's an entirely different show that has stolen its proper nouns. The dumbing down of the Cylons from something halfway original to a Terminator ripoff for example, The intentional constant spitting on the fans of the original, changing things that don't need
> to be changed just because they felt like it. And sorry the "more realistic uniforms", you expect me to believe that a race evolving hundreds of thousands of light years from here would invent the exact same clothes we wear(I mean what sane race would invent the suit?  ), and the only appriciable difference being that they cut the corners off their paper.



You tell em' dude! I want more stuff from the original series, where's the planet of Britt Ecklands for crissakes? And better and realistic science, like putting out fires in space with water with spaceships that bank! And those old cylons were so roboty, I can't imagine how the effect was realized, no way _that's _ a guy in a suit.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Sword of Whedon said:


> I say again, if Star Trek was brought back with a captain that practices abstinence, Hellooo Nurse for a doctor, and a Vulcan that spouts new-age there would be riots. Instead people just scream how this is "so much better". That's exactly what has happened to BSG.


That IS what happened to Star Trek! You didn't notice the differences between TOS and the shows that came later? The Godawful Political Correctness, etc..?

The difference between what has happened to the two shows is that Trek went down in overall quality while BSG has gone up. But both were drastically changed.


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

It always gets me when people accuse the new STAR TREKs of being "politically correct" (whatever they mean by that). If anything, it is incredibly reactionary. Of the five STAR TREK series, the captain:

has been white in four of them.
has been male in four of them.
has been American in four of them.

Americans make up a disproportionate number of the characters in all the series (remember, in the twentieth century we're less than 5% of the human race.)

In the first episode with Ensign Ro, she had to explain to Riker that not all alien names have personal name followed by family name. (This plus the fact that I can't think of one Chinese character in any of the series seems to indicate something terrible has happened to the continent of Asia.)

My favorite is that TNG episode where Dr. Crusher is kidnapped by the terrorist/freedom fighter. At one point, he looks her over and says "Your ancestors came from the American Continent, right?" She has pale skin and red hair. That means her ancestors came from Europe! Only an American with no sense of history or knowledge of the world's cultures would have written a line like that.


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

BEBruns said:


> It always gets me when people accuse the new STAR TREKs of being "politically correct" (whatever they mean by that).


There are many other ways of being politically correct than by the ethnic makeup of the cast. So apparently, you _don't_ know what it means! 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Sword of Whedon said:


> As far as Shakespeare on Film goes, I only view the ones that are faithful to the original text.


How would you know if you hadn't seen them? I guess Forbidden Planet isn't on your Shakespeare must watch list. Suffice to say that with that line of reasoning you don't watch any Shakespeare on film since of course they are plays never intended to be on film. Lets leave that for now.

Clearly you've thought a lot about this, and I do recognize the validity of your points as stated. In addition, I'm not at all crazy about Tigh as a drunk either. But here is the product as it is now: Do you take it on its own merits or play the would've/could've game? Well, as someone who works actively in the entertainment industry, I know which of the choices regularly yeilds praise and a paycheck. 

Obviously you had something invested in the resurrection of TOS-BSG and as someone who has also worked on a few pilots that went no-where as well as those that did, either can require the same long hours and dedication, I can only recommend to you that a little professional detatchment goes a long way for your own sanity. 

Otherwise, go forth and make your own to work it out for yourself. That's the only way to be sure. Moore stated from the beginning that he'd welcome other takes on the BSG saga, so I don't think that avenue is closed because of this one TV show - it is just a TV show after all.

Good luck.

John O.


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

sbaxter at home said:


> There are many other ways of being politically correct than by the ethnic makeup of the cast. So apparently, you _don't_ know what it means!
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


From the way the term is used, it seems to mean anything that doesn't fall within someone's narrow experience and pre-conceived notions. It isn't just the ethnic makeup of the crew. It is the assumption that late twentieth century American culture is the norm and everyone (even aliens) will conform to it. 

I remember a DS9 episode where Dax, Kira, and Worf are welcoming a Cardassian aboard and one of them makes a remark about "rolling out the red carpet." Things like this just show a lack of imagination and an unwillingness to actually think about the kind of world you are creating. From the beginning, one of the basic concepts of STAR TREK was that the human race had gotten past their petty differences and the crew was of an international makeup (assuming there still were nations). As David Gerrold pointed out in THE WORLD OF STAR TREK, this was lost as the series went on through simple laziness and a lack of attention to detail.


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

Sword of Whedon said:


> I
> As far as Shakespeare on Film goes, I only view the ones that are faithful to the original text.


So you consider Baz Luhrman's ROMEO + JULIET (the one with Leonardo DiCaprio) a better movie than Kurosawa's THRONE OF BLOOD?


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah! How DARE Americans make TV shows for Americans!

The b*****ds!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

(just kidding)


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

This is cute and all, but the thread is "BSG Is a hot Commodity", shouldn't there be a "BSG stole my soul" thread so the haters can get some love there?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Really! You'd think that someone shot the boys dog, mom, dad, brothers, sisters and stole his truck the way he's carrying on! 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> But here is the product as it is now: Do you take it on its own merits or play the would've/could've game? Well, as someone who works actively in the entertainment industry, I know which of the choices regularly yeilds praise and a paycheck.


I earned no money from helping Richard, nor did I expect to at any point even assuming the project was greenlit. At best I was hoping for a cameo as a bartender or something at some point down the line if I happened to be able to get to the set. This was purely wanting my show back on the air. I was more than paid getting to see Mr. Colicos perform Baltar for the last time. 



> Obviously you had something invested in the resurrection of TOS-BSG and as someone who has also worked on a few pilots that went no-where as well as those that did, either can require the same long hours and dedication, I can only recommend to you that a little professional detatchment goes a long way for your own sanity.


I'm not a film professional, I have experience on indy projects, I just happened to be in LA when they were shooting and asked if I could help with the grunt work.



> Otherwise, go forth and make your own to work it out for yourself. That's the only way to be sure. Moore stated from the beginning that he'd welcome other takes on the BSG saga, so I don't think that avenue is closed because of this one TV show - it is just a TV show after all.


It's closed for all intents and purposes. While Larson holds the movie rights to BSG, there are only 2 possible scenarios, if you think like executives do:

1- NeoBSG is a huge success, proving that the new version is "superior" and "what people want", so any future projects are tied to it.

2- NeoBSG fails miserably(not looking great), executives and investors declare the franchise dead or dormant and don't touch it again for another 25 years

Either way, the fan that fought to bring it back loses, and as you can see by the DeSanto pictures, we were that close.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

NeoBSG? Is that anything like NeoCon? Don't like it so you piss on it? Get over it and yourself. This newest Battlestar Galactica series is hands down much better than the original series.

To each their own I guess but it's not your vision? Nor is it Larson's. You can't say that it's wrong if it's what the people making it want it to be.

Personally, I say: Watch it if you like it, and don't watch it if you don't like it. Seems simple to me. No?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I still want a planet of Britt Eklands!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

So the "BSG is a huge success" thread continues to be the "I'm right and you are all wrong" thread?


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, guys, let's not go too hard on the guy. Obviously it's something Sword of Whedon is very passionate about, and he has his reasons. Seems like most of us around here disagree with those reasons, but I, for one, respect his passion and disappointment with something that pleases a lot of us. It's a tough thing to see something you're so emotionally involved in go away forever for whatever reason. Life goes on, but that doesn't mean it's fun at first.

Obviously he has reasons for preferring the original, most of us have reasons for preferring the new, and nobody's likely to convince the other side.


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

justinleighty said:


> Hey, guys, let's not go too hard on the guy. Obviously it's something Sword of Whedon is very passionate about, and he has his reasons.


Sure. Obviously it isn't just a case of nostalgia here, and while I don't think I could possibly disagree more with his read of the new show, I respect his passion for the original -- especially considering he apparently did more than just wish for it to come back. Clearly (and quite understandably), he is carrying some emotional involvement that is probably coloring his viewing of the new show. Maybe he'll see things differently after some more time passes. I hope so.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry about the bad language in my post, even as a joke. It occurred to me later that my normal way of expressing myself might not be appropriate or welcome on an internet BB. Sorry about that.

I like the new BSG. That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

justinleighty said:


> Hey, guys, let's not go too hard on the guy. Obviously it's something Sword of Whedon is very passionate about, and he has his reasons. Seems like most of us around here disagree with those reasons, but I, for one, respect his passion and disappointment with something that pleases a lot of us. It's a tough thing to see something you're so emotionally involved in go away forever for whatever reason. Life goes on, but that doesn't mean it's fun at first.
> 
> Obviously he has reasons for preferring the original, most of us have reasons for preferring the new, and nobody's likely to convince the other side.


I ain't givin' him my respect. Nope, ain't happenin'. Why? 'Cause he shows ZERO respect to anyone elses opinions or thoughts on the subject. All he does is poo-poo all over the new show and does his best to degrade it as much as he can. 

So, he he's entitled to his opinion, but gets only my derision for his viewpoint due to how he treats the subject matter at hand. Tit for tat, methinks. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> I ain't givin' him my respect. Nope, ain't happenin'. Why? 'Cause he shows ZERO respect to anyone elses opinions or thoughts on the subject.


I can't disagree, but I'm taking the high road. I understand what you mean, though.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm gonna spew one more time. The guy is posting in the wrong thread. There is a little button you can push and create your own thread to bash BSG. This isn't a bashing thread. For Gosh sakes, you'd think this was Enterprise!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

What does make it doubly amusing when original BSG fans bash the new version and it's creators for being a shameless rip-off of their beloved original, is that the original and it's creators blatently & shamelessly rip-offed other movies. "Star Wars", "Guns of Naverone",and "Shane" jump most immediately to mind.

While I doubt it will change SoW's opinion, fans of the show will definately want the DVD of the mini-series. The picture and sound are way clearer than Sci-Fi Channel even on our good digital cable, and the commentary is pretty illuminating and entertaining.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

sbaxter at home said:


> I can't disagree, but I'm taking the high road. I understand what you mean, though.
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


See, _that_ I can respect! 

Once upon a time I might have thought along those lines, but not after hearing "Sword or Whedon" go on and on and on and on and on about how big, bad Ron D. Moore has taken a giant dump on "his" vision of how BSG should have been handled this time around. I can certainly understand his disappointment and will easily respect that he's got the right to it, especially considernig that he allegedly had a hand in helping w/the Hatch version of the show that was pitched - and sadly didn't sell. I think I'd have liked Hatch's version almost as much as the Moore version we're currently blessed with, tho will obviously never know. 

However, Swordy doesn't seem to get that not everyone wants to hear him go on and on and on and on and on and on about something and his constant bitchin' & moanin' isn't doing his cause a damned bit of good. In fact, all it seems to be doing is getting a lot of folks riled up over _him and his posts_. If anything, it's likely solidifying how a lot of us think of the current incarnation of the series and certainly makes _me_ want to gush about how absolutely frackin' great this new series is over the old. Makes me want to be hateful and spiteful about it. 'Course, then I'm not different then him, so I'll just leave it as a total lack of respect for his opinions on the new show. 

I'll leave it at that, tho. Bichin' & moanin' ain't gettin' his cause any positive "press", so maybe if we stop giving him attention by bitchin' & moanin' about his bitchin' & moanin', he'll either come to reasoning or just give the frack up. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well I for one started out disliking it before I even saw the Mini Series. After I saw the Mini Series, I thought damn this might turn out pretty good. One year later with the new series, it just keeps getting better and better. And now thanks to Fred, I have seen the whole first season. HOLY COW this just keeps getting better and better. Now I have to wait to find out what happens for a whole nother season. Damn I shouldn't have watched those episodes. 
But let me tell ya all this, If you love it now, You'll love it even more by the end of the season, and you will be dieing for more.

Now lets keep this thread going and everyone remember, we all have opinions and are entitled to them and if you don't like the new series, THEN QUIT WATCHING IT. Its as simple as that. If you like it, watch it, if you don't like it, don't watch it but don't condemn the other for liking or disliking it.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> What does make it doubly amusing when original BSG fans bash the new version and it's creators for being a shameless rip-off of their beloved original, is that the original and it's creators blatently & shamelessly rip-offed other movies. "Star Wars", "Guns of Naverone",and "Shane" jump most immediately to mind.


You mean the same plots that Moore has publically declared he wants to, and in some cases already has ripped off? (he even ripped off G80 for god's sake).

So wait until someone utterly and intentionally ruins a show you like, you'll see the same words come out of their mouth. I'll give Ron Moore respect when he gives the fans respect, and not just lip servicebecause he desperitely needed the classic fans to boost his ratings.

Again, this has nothing to do with the quality of Moore's show, it's about his disrespect of the source material. He even said that his show is "more true than the original ended up being". If anyone here can figure out how a show made by a different person can be more true to the creator's intentions than the original one produced under said creator's own guidence, that will be an interesting day indeed.

As for the DVD of the miniseries, I've read hundreds of pages of chats and interviews with Moore and Eck, I watched it when it aired, I've seen every episode. I watch them on videotape so that my viewership gives them no trackable benefit, SPECIFICALLy so that I'm an informed commentator, which is a lot more than most "bashers" do.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

> ...it's about his (Ron Moore's) disrespect of the source material.





> If anyone here can figure out how a show made by a different person...


I'm personally seeing a contradiction here, but maybe that's just me.

My real points (well questions really) are these:



> already has ripped off


Can someone please define ripped off for me? And ripped off how? How often does something come along that is so ENTIRELY original that you can't find links to what has gone before?



> I'll give Ron Moore respect when he gives the fans respect


Why should he? He's making a television show not running for public office. He's making the show he wants to make (it's his vision remember?). In that regard the fans don't enter into it. Ratings ultimately decide what happens and while I can't see anyone intentionally making something that no one will like you can't let the fans be your prime concern. If it's good people will watch. If enought watch, the show lives.



> I'm an informed commentator, which is a lot more than most "bashers" do


Amazing. Truly amazing. Am I the only person who thinks this mindset tantamount to madness. I've got enough things in my life that interest me and deserve a portion of my time but to devote time to something I hate!!?? Just Amazing.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I don't mind if Moore disrespects the "source material" especially if it was crap in the first place!Look if Moore had made it just like the first show it would not have lasted in todays market.Any time I see an old episode of the original show and try to watch I am amazed at how bad it was !Look when I was 10 years old it was great but now it just plain sucks!Look it isn't 1978 anymore put away the leisure suit and the BeeGees albums and realize that disco is dead and isn't coming back much like most of our hairlines!Look we are very, very sorry you don't like the new show ......but we do!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

"Sword of Whedon", what exactly is your point in coming to this thread specifically to trash the BSG series? What do you hope to accomplish? I'm not at all against you having an opinion on the series one way or the other, nor against you expressing it. But you seem as if you are trying to get people in an uproar about it on some sort of moral basis... as if ther is some chance to stop it.

There really doesn't seem to be any point to your argument, the series is _made_ and its _successful._ In fact its more successful than the original was. 

But even more so... its _*good.*_ I honestly think you only hate it because you're personally offended that someone remade it differently than the original that some cherish. If the original were actually that good, I might find some merit in your feelings. But really, it was pretty weak. It had some cool ships and an interesting premise, but that's about it. 

A lot of times remakes suck and the studios just get it wrong. It was a lot of people's initial reaction that this would be no different. I got to do a little modeling work for the miniseries and was kind of apprehensive to even be involved with it until I saw the thing on the air finally. I've come to the conclusion that this new BSG series is a far better vehicle for that original premise than the first one was.

That's only my opinion though.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I've come to the conclusion that this new BSG series is a far better vehicle for that original premise than the first one was.

Amen Brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, this thread has gone a long way. Back to my original point, how about some new BSG kits!!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Excerpts from cylon.org as provided by Sword of Whedon on the backstory of the remake. These are just excerpts of the backstory, not the whole backstory, excerpted to show similarities in my opinion.
This machine order recognized the useful elements of humans and opted to incorporate them into their own.
After 25 yahrens of peace, the new Colonials see little use in maintaining a powerful and increasingly aging warship.
led by a female, President Mara. With her leadership, the counsel has opted to decommission to Galactica. Complying with the order, the noble Battlestar is powered down, her systems dormant. Technicians shut off the ship's vital equipment and prepare to abandon her.
At this moment, the Cylons reappear. 
Having known the humans location for a while, the Cylons have opted to hide from their ancient foes, monitoring their condition. Learning from their mistakes of the past, they've tracked the progress of the human settlements, learned of their situation, and prepared battle plans that would lead to success.​
Advanced Cylon fighters burst into the area and rampage through the asteroid settlements with nothing to stop them. The new, faster, and more maneuverable craft outmatch the traditional Colonial vipers which they obliterate. The Galactica takes significant damage, suffering from heavy blasts from the new Cylon weapons.
End of Excerts​Looks to me as if some of the elements from this remake are incorporated into the new BSG series. Slight Changes but elementally the same. Not everything from the remake backstory is there in this new Ron Moore series but we also have to consider the fact that Glen Larson is a consulting producer, whats that got to show, Richard Hatch is also starring in the new series, whats that got to show. It seems that alot of who was interested in the remake at that time is ok with new series. This is just my opinion but it seems that if these people can get over the hurdle, why can't you.​I loved the Original BSG and was very hesitant on the new series, after watching it I think they have done a wonderful job on bringing it back to life, whether its a rehash, raped copies or what. the writing is excellent, the fx are excellent and the characters back lines are excellent. Something the Original Series didn't really do that well. Don't get me wrong the TOS was great in its day, however its not its day anymore. Its almost 30 years after TOS. Things improve. I will always continue to cherish TOS BSG and have it on video tape just for the fact that I can show my son when he is older what I had to watch versus what he is able to watch.​


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Yes Moore was very upset that someone else had the idea of decommissioning Galactica before he did



> Looks to me as if some of the elements from this remake are incorporated into the new BSG series. Slight Changes but elementally the same. Not everything from the remake backstory is there in this new Ron Moore series but we also have to consider the fact that Glen Larson is a consulting producer, whats that got to show, Richard Hatch is also starring in the new series, whats that got to show


There are huge differences. DeSanto's version is a continuation of the original, featuring the original characters, ideas, continuity and everything else intact. Moore rewrites, sex changes, and runs rampant "re-imagining". You're looking at the two stories along superficial lines. It is not a "remake" or a "re-imagining"(which is frankly a code word for "I do whatever the hell I want with other people's creations"). DeSanto was doing a REVIVAL. 

As far as Glen Larson's involvement, scroll up I've explained it. As far as Richard's involvement, he needs to eat just like everyone else, and Hollywood isn't exactly banging down his door. While the fan in me is very angry with him, the person who considers him a friend isn't going to beat him down for doing it. Dirk Benedict and several of the other cast members have gone on record that Moore can stuff it. Larson is now backing DeSanto and looking for funding on a proper revival, which he wouldn't be doing if he was truely on board with Moore


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

*new BSG*

Dirk's all smiles here. Of course, what's he gonna do, punch her?

Starbuck meets Starbuck at Starbuck's.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Sword of Whedon said:


> Dirk Benedict and several of the other cast members have gone on record that Moore can stuff it. Larson is now backing DeSanto and looking for funding on a proper revival, which he wouldn't be doing if he was truely on board with Moore


Yeah, even though both appear in the "Battlestar Galactica:The Lowdown" on both the DVD _and_ on the Sci-fi channel saying how great the new version is, they're really working for the resitance behind the scenes.

You're taking this way too seriously, dude, it's _Battlestar Galactica_!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Well, BSG the pilot Miniseries has only just been shown here DownUnder. I have to admit that I was not fussed at all in going out of my way to watch any of it, but thank my luck stars that I did watch it A to Z. I haven't been this excited about a sci-fi TV show since the X-Files - I think the quality of the production, scripting, acting and FX are downright extraordinary. To me, it felt more like a movie than a TV series, James Earl Olmos lends such an air of quality to the whole thing. I love the use of the handheld camera work and realism it provides for the space shots.

I also must own up to the fact that I loathed the original series when it came out, I could not sit through a single episode. In contrast, the new BSG is thoroughly modern, refreshing and adult in its approach.

OK, what's the story about BSG styrene models by whatever company???
Cheers
Fox


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

*Bsg*

I completely agree with that assessment FoxTrot. Except it's Edward James Olmos, not James Earl.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

jheilman said:


> I completely agree with that assessment FoxTrot. Except it's Edward James Olmos, not James Earl.


Oops, sorry 'bout that one! EJ Olmos is a superb choice for the role, the character seems perfectly written for his control and 'understated' quality of acting. Hope I haven't offended admirers of the original series, but it just wasn't my cup of tea... Fox.


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

I agree, you can tell underneth his "Kill you with a rusty spoon then eat
some soup with it exterior" that he's got a soft heart.
Well, maybe deep,deep way down under there


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> Dirk's all smiles here. Of course, what's he gonna do, punch her?
> 
> Yeah, even though both appear in the "Battlestar Galactica:The Lowdown" on both the DVD and on the Sci-fi channel saying how great the new version is, they're really working for the resitance behind the scenes.


It's called being paid to shill, now read this article Dirk Wrote:

(full version originally published in Dreamwatch Magazine, read here- http://www.dirkbenedictcentral.com/home/articles-readarticle.php?nid=1



> Witness the "re-imagined" Battlestar Galactica. It's bleak,
> miserable, despairing, angry and confused. Which is to say, it
> reflects, in microcosm, the complete change in the politics and mores
> of today's world as opposed to the world of yesterday. The world of
> ...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Are you sure that *YOU* didn't write that? Hehehe, 

I'm sorry, but all this sounds like spoiled people who are pissed that they didn't get asked to be in the new show and are lashing out. I mean look at R. Hatch, he has done virtually nothing since he was on the original BSG but try to recapture the "old days" He acts as if BSG was his idea and he is the "keeper of the flame."

That is obsessive and unhealthy. I think it has made him a bitter person too. Frankly I think its the same thing with Star Trek fans who can't get passed the fact that its a TV show and there are some things about it that just can't be rationalized or made to work. Obsessing about it only makes you look like a freak, its doesn't solve anything.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

I can't argue with his opinion, it's very well stated ...and an enjoyable read as well. I completely get where DB's coming from, but I simply don't agree. Not saying he's wrong or that you, SOW, are wrong. As I've said in other threads, I enjoyed the old show for what it was when I was a kid. I can't really say I wanted too much more of it as it was and I'm happy that this different look at the material exists instead of a continuation of the old premise. You've worked hard to make your points more clear and I appreciate that. I hope that you will please respect my differing opinion as I have learned to respect yours.

John O.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Sword of Whedon said:


> I'll give Ron Moore respect when he gives the fans respect, and not just lip service...Again, this has nothing to do with the quality of Moore's show, it's about his disrespect of the source material. He even said that his show is "more true than the original ended up being".


Right, okay...fan of the original here. As a fan, Moore has given a a great deal of respect simply by treating me as an intelligent, mature viewer and not coddling me orcondescending to me with the amterial. He's taken the premise that drew me to the original series and drawn from it everything I had hoped for the first time around and quite a sight more - showing respect for the original material in seeing and realizing ssuch potential in it. Meticulous care has been taken to elevate the original material to the most dramatic and most challenging level that can be had from it - hardly the work of someone who shrugs it off as irrelevant or something to be merely cashed in on.

That rant from Benedict is pretty sad. "Everyone to his opinion" and all that, but what a load of felgercarb. His views and misreadings of it say more about him than they do about the new series...I liked him as Starbuck, but this casts an unpleasant taint on that pleasant memory.

As a fan of the original, I _have_ come to feel that this is the "real" Battlestar Galactica for bringing to life for the first time the promise of the original, and I feel fully justified in that position thanks the to great care, passion, and intelligence Ron Moore and his team have put into it. Thank the Lords of Kobol, science fiction television for thinking adults at long last.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Damn, Benedict's REALLY gonna be pissed when the re-imagined "A-Team" comes out.

And BTW, thanks for ruining my image of some formerly fondly remembered characters and actors from my youth. "Hey, I just did it for the bread even though I hate it" is a lot more repugnant than any reimagening by Moore & Co.

Yeah, Dirk, I miss the seventies too. Back then if you took somebodies money for a job, you kept your mouth shut and were loyal and grateful. Trashing the guys paying you (and I bet well)is a much more modern phenom, kinda like "Stardoe".

I like in the article how he impliess credit for for being the first hero to popularize cigars, showing those up those stupid "suits" who thought woman didn't like guys with cigars. I kinda remember big Clint E. making stoogies cool and sexy years before BG hit the airwaves.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

*A Team*

I hear B. A. Baracus will be played by Queen Latifah.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Just as long as there's no Boxy!!


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

terryr said:


> Just as long as there's no Boxy!!


He _is_ there. We just haven't seen him much, so far. And he got a little older in between the miniseries and the series proper.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

If Dirk Benedict and Richard Hatch are saying one thing for the money and then turning and saying something diametrically opposed to it, then they have no credibility as far as I am concerned. I'll give Benedict the benefit of a little doubt, as he possibly hadn't yet seen the miniseries when he appeared on _The Lowdown_. But if Richard Hatch truly despises the new show and appeared on it anyway, then his credibility is shot. I hope that isn't the case.

In my opinion, the "spiritual" aspect of the original was another part of the premise that mostly got lip service, other than having characters named Cain, Lucifer, Adama, Apollo and other such things on down the line, and the "Is he the devil?" character that showed up. Although it isn't bright and sunny, there is clearly some spiritual focus in the new show. Unlike the original series, I expect that we will find out more about this as it continues and that it will see some depth beyond it being just a macguffin. We have a society of humans who are polytheistic, apparently, but in practice they are largely secular. Contrast them with the monotheistic Cylons for whom belief appears more an ongoing concern (although we still aren't sure of that). I don't see this as a commentary on monotheism so much as I do something done for contrast -- we already had the "12 Lords of Kobol" stuff and if you're going to carry that forward, then it seems natural to make the Cylons monotheistic to make it clear their version of God is different. That's the way I choose to interpret it.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

We see more "proof" of the Cylon's religious aspect as this first season winds down. In fact, next episode gives us a great look at them a bit more in depth.


----------

